# Is it even worth trying naturally?



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,

So after my 4th cycle of IVF I fell pregnant with twins who are now 20 months but I now have that urge to have another baby that just won't go away. Hubby has a very low sperm count of 500,000 and I have PCOS, is it even worth trying naturally? Any success stories from anyone in a similar situation? Is it worth going to the GP to be asked to be put on clomid to regulate my cycle?

Thank you

Em. x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Yes I would try naturally.  After I had a full term pregnancy my cycles redulated a bit to 40-42 days.  I used the cbfm with amazing success.  Check out my sig.  I too have pcos although no sperm issues.
good luck 
strawbs xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Definitely, but try not to get in to the TTC rut again, it takes over your life, well it did mine : )

A woman on babycentre has 3 children by donor sperm as she was told her DH's sperm count was so low and low behold she is about 2 weeks from giving birth from a natural BFP.  They were absolutely shocked, as they hadn't used contraception for years.  I think the term it only takes one is true.

Good luck

X


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply ladies. 
You are so right I don't want to get in that rut again but don't know how to stop it from happening. Can't help but get excited but realistically we only have a 3% chance of success.

Wish me luck xx


----------



## dalia2009 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have one boy via ivf,he is soon to be 20 months.My case is a bit different-i have pcos,but always could fall pregnant naturally.Almost always -ectopics.Plus slight immune disbalance.Anyway...I fell pregnant naturally.And its in the womb and we saw a heartbeat.Of course,its long way to go,but this proves that it can happen.And I still breastfeed,which is said lower chances for falling pregnant 
Good luck !


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow huge congratulations dalia2009. No harm in trying huh?!


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it's worth trying naturally. I had DS 5 years ago with ivf after a while (about a yr) we tried naturally with no success so we went back to clinic to have FET with the embryos we had left. This did not work either DH and I were devastated as that was it for us we could not afford anymore treatment. We managed to get to a place where we had come to terms with this and we're moving on when I discovered we had got pregnant the old fashioned way which neither of us thought was possible as there are problems on both sides. It is still early days ( only 6+2) but I had given up on conceiving naturally but you just never know so give it a try.


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah thats lovely news, big congratulations. xx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I would say it is definately worth a go! My husband has a v low count and motility and I have mild PCOS. This summer we were planning to start a fresh icsi to try for a sibling for my daughter and I was given 3 months of clomid to sort out my cycles. When the dr was writing the prescription, she  reminded me it was not a conception aid as we would have less than 1% chance of a pregnancy without IVF. Well on my 3rd round AF never showed! I waited a week before taking a test and it was positive! Bloods came back that night at over 18000 so I was booked in for an early scan the following week and we saw 2 little embryos with HBs!!! Im now 6 months pregnant with twins and still cant believe it!
Good Luck xxxxx


----------

